# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Concealing a Scar with FUE (111 grafts): Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC & LA)

## Billena

This 53-year-old patient underwent a follicular unit extraction (FUE) session with Dr. Carlos K. Wesley in which a total of 111 grafts were placed  

In order to effectively conceal the scar tissue (which has minimal to no blood supply), hair follicles were incubated in autologous (the patients own) platelet rich plasma (PRP) throughout the duration of the procedure.  This, combined with an ATP-containing storage solution has been shown to enhance survival of transplanted hairs in cicatricial (scarring) alopecia.  Details of PRPs benefit in this context are described in this video of Dr. Wesleys Grand Rounds Lecture.

Rather than a larger FUE punch used by a robotic approach, Dr. Wesley used a smaller caliber hand-held motorized punch to performed the donor harvest.  This approach better enabled the capture of donor hair roots that are slightly curved beneath the skin surface.  Upon completion of the harvest, the patients donor area was treated with PRP and ACell in order to not only minimize scar tissue formation, but also encourage partial regeneration of donor hair follicles.

The patient returned  nine months after the FUE procedure and images of the patient can be seen below.

----------

